# /sbin/depmod - Segmentation fault

## jaspal kallar

I've noticed recently whilst booting up that depmod fails and when I do it by hand i.e

```
/sbin/depmod -a

Segmentation fault

```

Also recently re-complied my kernel and at the end I got (don't know if related to above)

```
INSTALL lib/zlib_inflate/zlib_inflate.ko

if [ -r System.map ]; then /sbin/depmod -ae -F System.map  2.6.5_rc2-benh1; fi

make: *** [_modinst_post] Error 139

```

```
uname -a 

Linux linux 2.6.5_rc2-benh1 #4 SMP Wed Apr 14 19:39:21 CEST 2004 ppc PPC970, altivec supported PowerMac7,2 GNU/Linux
```

My current kernel sources:

```
   

ppc-development-sources-2.6.5_rc2-r1

```

Current modul -init-tools

```

sys-apps/module-init-tools-0.9.15_pre4
```

Any pointers to what is wrong and is the  non working of /sbin/depend a real problem?

Perhaps I should have posted this thread in ppc gentoo?

----------

## jaspal kallar

OK solved: self inflicted!

I tried to get my philipps webcam to work

via some (binary) pcwx kernel module but I think it was for i386 and not ppc.

I removed the pcwx.ko and bingo /sbin/depend -a works.

----------

## thechris

I also have this same issue with depmod segfaulting, but with my sound card's open source driver.  any help?

----------

